# Cute Child's Aran



## justfara (Sep 9, 2011)

http://www.knitnet.com/sampler/current/page5.htm

This one looks challenging but a lot of fun!


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

This little sweater is just adorable!! You did such a beautiful job making it!! Thank you so much for the link for the pattern!!!!!!!!!


----------



## justfara (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh, I haven't made it yet, just found it on Pinterest and posted the pics to show what it can look like.


----------



## Debbystitchknit (Dec 7, 2011)

I like it too. Looks like you can eliminate the buttons as well.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Lovely gansey,thanks for the link.


----------



## 29426 (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks for this.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Very nice sweater, and does look like it would be fun to make with all the different stitches, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ann Heistad (Jan 18, 2012)

This will be perfect with a toque to match. My needles are ready to click and clack.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

This is adorable. Thanks for sharing. I have a Granddaughter who would look adorable in this.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

That's a beautiful sweater and thanks for sharing the pattern!


----------



## crazygyrlknits (May 22, 2012)

Thank you for sharing i will show it to my daughter and see if she wants one for the grandson.


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks for sharing the pattern, just in time for his b'day present in June.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Debbystitchknit said:


> I like it too. Looks like you can eliminate the buttons as well.


I like the idea of the buttons - even if only on one shoulder. It makes it easier to get over the child's head. I remember that being a bit of an issue with small children - oversized heads.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

that would look great!


----------



## gertyau (Sep 29, 2011)

Dear Justfara
What a lovely childs pattern. I have downloaded a copy. Thankyou. Pat
gertyau


----------



## benedicte1962 (Feb 27, 2015)

bonjour 
serait il possible d'avoir lesexplications de ce petit pull adorable car le lien ne marche pas . Merci


----------



## Guillotte (Jan 16, 2016)

Bonjour, 
J'aime ce petit pull, seulement IMPOSSIBLE de trouver le site pour les explications.
Cordialement.
Elisa


----------

